# Kingcrimson's Journal



## Kingcrimson (Sep 3, 2015)

I really should have made a journal a long time ago, but now that I have a new fish on the way I feel really obligated to make one.

So this is my current fish, King Crimson. 









This is a picture his breeder took of him.










And here he is now. I'm quite surprised at how quickly he marbled over.

Anyways, yesterday I bought an aquarium and some supplies.








And then I set it up so I have somewhat of an idea of what I want to do with it.









My idea is to have a heavily planted tank, like I mentioned in another thread. I was gonna buy some at the aquarium store but the prices were outrageous! They wanted 53 dollars for a 4x4 pad of flame moss! Well everything at that store is overpriced in general. And that's why I'm gonna buy my plants off of Ebay. I was planning on buying a starter pack of aquarium plants and maybe a couple moss balls and baby tears. Everything leftover I can just put inside my other aquarium or give away.









Stay tuned for more!


----------

